# My Dwarf Snakehead bit Me!



## creni guy (Jan 26, 2005)

It was the coolest thing! I was feeding my fish meal worms the other night. In my tank I have a dwarf Snakehead, Channa Gachua, He is the type of fish that is so ugly that he's kinda cute. If you are familiar with snakeheads you know that they have big ass heads, and can really open there mouths wide to swallow large prey. My snakehead ate one meal worm but was not satisfied, he was still swimming around the surface waiting for me to drop another one. I taunted him by dangling my finger about an inch above the water surface and moved it around a little kind of mimicking a wriggling worm. All of a sudden I hear a splash and see a dart. The next thing I know I am feeling my snakhead's gummy mouth wrapped around my pinky finger all the way past my fingernail. It did not hurt at all but it fealt weird, his mouth was damp of course and kind of child and it fealt very gummy as it squished around the tip of my finger. A second later he realized it was not food and let go, delicately splashing back down to the aquarim. I was so impressed that I rewarded him with a couple more worms.
Here are a couple of photos of the culprit. I am working on getting better ones.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

very cool account, thanks for sharing


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hey hes kinda funny looking hehehe nice fish


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

lol you got


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice gachua


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Gummy mouth? Snakeheads don't have teeth?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Gummy mouth? Snakeheads don't have teeth?
> [snapback]878772[/snapback]​


Thats what I was wondering??? I could have sworn they did.


----------



## creni guy (Jan 26, 2005)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Thats what I was wondering??? I could have sworn they did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To my suprise I read that Gachua do indeed have teeth. "Lower jaw with 10-20 canines posterior to a single row of villiform teeth, the latter expanding to about 7 rows at the jaw symphysis." 
I got this info from this website fisc.er.usgs.gov/Snakehead_circ_1251/ html/channa_gachua.html


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

creni guy said:


> To my suprise I read that Gachua do indeed have teeth. "Lower jaw with 10-20 canines posterior to a single row of villiform teeth, the latter expanding to about 7 rows at the jaw symphysis."
> I got this info from this website fisc.er.usgs.gov/Snakehead_circ_1251/ html/channa_gachua.html
> [snapback]878970[/snapback]​


Thats what I thought, but you said you didnt feel anything of that sort


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great story... Thnx for sharing







Didn't the bite drew blood?








When I see the teeth of my SH I know for sure that I don't want to get bitten by one of them


----------



## creni guy (Jan 26, 2005)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Thats what I thought, but you said you didnt feel anything of that sort
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope it did'nt hurt at all, not even a little pinch, and no blood drawn. It only lasted for a second though. I thought that most snakeheads had teeth but I was'nt sure about the gachua. I guess they do but I did'nt feel any in there


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Your just lucky that you dont have a

Channa Micropeltes

Or you would not have a finger left.


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

dwarf snakeheads u don't really feel the bite...they are really good jumpers tho. i havehad mine jump near 3 inches for a juicy mealworm


----------



## lifeon22 (Feb 15, 2005)

that looks like a bleheri? never had a gaucha with that much color before


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Glad your fish is forgiving... I'm sure there would be a different picture with a different caption if you got bitten my a p


----------



## creni guy (Jan 26, 2005)

icedizzle said:


> Glad your fish is forgiving... I'm sure there would be a different picture with a different caption if you got bitten my a p
> [snapback]896488[/snapback]​


"got bitten my a p"?


----------



## creni guy (Jan 26, 2005)

psychofish21 said:


> Your just lucky that you dont have a
> 
> Channa Micropeltes
> 
> ...


It would be cool to have a the type of tank where you would have to think twice before sticking my hand anywhere near the water. I'm sure all you RBP people already know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

creni guy said:


> icedizzle said:
> 
> 
> > Glad your fish is forgiving... I'm sure there would be a different picture with a different caption if you got bitten my a p
> ...


i'm pretty sure he was tring to say "Got bitten BY a p"


----------

